# Strongly considering the anarchy for my 3 way design.



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Kevin-I'm very impressed with the driver and after modeling it I can't see any other driver out there as well suited for a 3-way bottom. 

I know we are still waiting on the shipment and I look forward to the finalized parameters, but I think I know what I want for my birthday this year. :bigsmile:

Well done is all I can say at this point. I'm getting nowhere near xmax in any of my proposed designs. I've honestly never seen a midrange driver with that kind of potential.


----------



## Kevin Haskins (Nov 14, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> Kevin-I'm very impressed with the driver and after modeling it I can't see any other driver out there as well suited for a 3-way bottom.
> 
> I know we are still waiting on the shipment and I look forward to the finalized parameters, but I think I know what I want for my birthday this year. :bigsmile:
> 
> Well done is all I can say at this point. I'm getting nowhere near xmax in any of my proposed designs. I've honestly never seen a midrange driver with that kind of potential.


It is a beast.... and a usable one at that. The shipment should be here today or tomorrow. Cost is going to be $45 for this first shipment, then I'm lowering the hammer and increasing the price so you better get what you need out of the first batch. :T

Kevin Haskins
Exodus Audio


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

I think they just might be fine as MT, then I can avoid the dual 8-ohm driver problem going MTM.

Would you link your modeling here for us? Did you use WinISD?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Ryan Anderson said:


> I think they just might be fine as MT, then I can avoid the dual 8-ohm driver problem going MTM.


What problem would that be?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

with a 50hz LR filter. 

This is the above model pushed probably way higher than the voice coil can probably handle(500watts), but the xmax still models below the range. I can't believe how good the numbers are. I can't imagine the voice coil being a weakness either so at 45 this is just an amazing deal.

To put this in perspective the Infinity MRS driver(my likely midranger has a baseline cost of 90 dollars).

The Hifi RTI is cheaper(expected tweeter), but you get 1 good one out of every 3 you order so it ends up costing more. 

Before I saw the model I was considering the Sound Splinter 8" and the JL Audio 8w7. So I will save considerable money for a better suited midbass driver.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

dyohn said:


> What problem would that be?


I think he's worried about a low load on the receiver. Most receivers can handle low loads just fine. Unless you like to crank it beyond reason of course.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> I think he's worried about a low load on the receiver. Most receivers can handle low loads just fine. Unless you like to crank it beyond reason of course.


Yes, but that fact is not a "problem." It is simply an application consideration. Calling the fact that two 8-ohm drivers in parallel creates a 4-ohm average impedance a "problem" is like calling the fact that humans need air a problem.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

dyohn said:


> Yes, but that fact is not a "problem." It is simply an application consideration. Calling the fact that two 8-ohm drivers in parallel creates a 4-ohm average impedance a "problem" is like calling the fact that humans need air a problem.


Yeah it's not like you'd use a 100 watt cheap amp on these babies. :T

I'm thinking an A500 will have no load issues.


----------



## Kevin Haskins (Nov 14, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> Yeah it's not like you'd use a 100 watt cheap amp on these babies. :T
> 
> I'm thinking an A500 will have no load issues.


They are NOMINAL 8-ohm loads. Look at the impedance curve of my 2-way design. Look at the bottom-end where you have effectively nothing but an inductor in series with the driver. The low between the impedance peaks is 10 Ohms. Put these in parallel and you are still never going to see problems at audio frequencies (just considering the woofer, not this crossover design). Down near DC you will get close to the DCR of the system which would STILL be a safe load for 99% of the amplifiers on the planet. 

So David is right.... this is a DESIGN issue. Design the loudspeaker right and you will never see a load that is difficult for any home audio amplifier, even tube amps. 










Kevin Haskins
Exodus Audio


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice.

I have two Anarchy projects on my drawing board. One is an MTM main using Dan Wiggins' ceramadome XBL2 tweet, and the other is a monopole woofer with dipole tweets for surround. For that I may use the Vifa tweets you identified in a different thread. I plan to have some big fun with these!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> Yeah it's not like you'd use a 100 watt cheap amp on these babies. :T
> 
> I'm thinking an A500 will have no load issues.


Likewise, I'll be using 285w/ch samson amp into a R/L boxes with a pair of anarchy's handling 60/80hz -~300hz for ht, but hopefully 25-~300hz for stereo music.:bigsmile:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Not sure I'd let them run too hard below Fs. But I try to be conservative with my driver use. I like each driver to operate well within safe parameters. With the high crossover point of these I'll be able to run a true 3-way while keeping the excellent output potential of my midrange drivers.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

dyohn said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I have two Anarchy projects on my drawing board. One is an MTM main using Dan Wiggins' ceramadome XBL2 tweet, and the other is a monopole woofer with dipole tweets for surround. For that I may use the Vifa tweets you identified in a different thread. I plan to have some big fun with these!


IDK how u got the XBL tweets thats weird

and IDKY youre all implying I said there was a problem with the Anarchys rather than me obviousely stating it is an "application" issue thats just obsurd


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Ryan Anderson said:


> IDK how u got the XBL tweets thats weird
> 
> and IDKY youre all implying I said there was a problem with the Anarchys rather than me obviousely stating it is an "application" issue thats just obsurd


Huh??? Ryan, some of us 'oldsters' do not engage in texting, and thus cannot figure out what you're trying to say.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> Not sure I'd let them run too hard below Fs. But I try to be conservative with my driver use. I like each driver to operate well within safe parameters. With the high crossover point of these I'll be able to run a true 3-way while keeping the excellent output potential of my midrange drivers.


I Don't Know (IDK) where you keep getting that drivers shouldn't be epected to play below Fs, this was discussed a few weeks ago.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Ordered it! I couldn't find the page for some reason lol. I somehow see more Exodus products in my future.


----------

